# Watch the little birdie - well two



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

having been busy hedge and tree cutting today, I came across a nest with two chicks, we think sparrows as that was the only bird close by.

Anyway, I was close to cutting into the nest, luckily I noticed but I hope I have frightened off the mother, anyone idea's as to whether the mother will return after I disturbed the branches etc around the nest, I did not actually touch the nest itself.

Sorry about the quality of the pictures, I had to push the camera in towards the nest and hope for the best, not wanting to disturb anything, we have now made that area a no-go zone until the little ones fly the nest.



















MHS…Rob


----------



## Biglol

Sorry, I think it could be too late for those chicks, the mother will abandon them if the nest site has lost the protection of bush/hedge around it.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Biglol said:


> Sorry, I think it could be too late for those chicks, the mother will abandon them if the nest site has lost the protection of bush/hedge around it.


Hi Biglol,

I was afraid that might be the reply, I'm aware that nests with eggs in often get abandoned when disturbed, I wasn't sure about when chicks are born.

Trouble is I went close with the hedge cutter, about 6 inches, I have tried to replace some braches etc to give cover but fear it's not enough.

My wife has recognised the egg you can just see it appears to a blackbirds nest.

I'll check discreetly in the morning, trouble is the nest is not easily viewed from the house and would need me to get close.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Groper

Wrong time for the birds to be tree and hedge cutting.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Groper said:


> Wrong time for the birds to be tree and hedge cutting.


Well, time dictates when I'm afraid, although I have often cut at this time of the year with no problems in the past.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299

If it is a blackbirds nest,it would have built the nest at an extremely early date.Say,a week to build the nest and 3 weeks incubation.Seems just a bit early especialy as the weather hasn`t been to warm either.Could you give more info on the nest like size,building material and what kind of cover its in.My personal money would be on a Robin,but need to know more.

steve


----------



## 96299

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Groper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong time for the birds to be tree and hedge cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, time dictates when I'm afraid, although I have often cut at this time of the year with no problems in the past.
> 
> MHS...Rob
Click to expand...

I have delayed putting a new fence up at the back of my property for this very reason.I have robins in and out of the ivy that covers the fence,so will now wait till about september 

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Steve,

If you look closely at the first picture you may will get an idea of what the nest is made of, to be honest after I noticed the nest I retreated quickly and did not take too much notice, only retutning with the camera and that was done very quickly.

The size is about 8-10 inches I think, it seems to be made up of all sorts. If you also look closely in picture two you will see a blue egg, which is why my wife said blackbird.

MHS…Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Chigman said:


> I have delayed putting a new fence up at the back of my property for this very reason.I have robins in and out of the ivy that covers the fence,so will now wait till about september  steve


Hi again Steve,

lol been there mate, last year noticed two collared doves building their nest in a tree close to the house, guess what, that was the tree that really needed cutting back, instead my wife made a movie of them and their young from a bedroom window, saved me the job of getting up the ladder and sawing away that did 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 96299

Motorhomersimpson said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have delayed putting a new fence up at the back of my property for this very reason.I have robins in and out of the ivy that covers the fence,so will now wait till about september  steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again Steve,
> 
> lol been there mate, last year noticed two collared doves building their nest in a tree close to the house, guess what, that was the tree that really needed cutting back, instead my wife made a movie of them and their young from a bedroom window, saved me the job of getting up the ladder and sawing away that did
> 
> MHS...Rob
Click to expand...

 :lol:

I know.Great excuse aint it.lol

Taking a closer look it does indeed resemble a blackbirds nest and the egg does look about right although it is out of focus.Is the egg a uniform blue or did it also have some browny coloured speckles to it.?What hieght was the nest?
Whatever it is, its a very early nest to already have chicks given the weather we`ve had.

steve


----------



## vardy

They may very well do it - as they try hard to feed even tiny ones that fall out of the nest. Might take them overnight and early AM to sort it out.

My grown foster daughter is trying valiantly to hold on to her 23 week twins at the moment and is just home after latest scare - so we will both have fingers crossed for your little family.

If they don't do it, it's baby bird mix from petshop made runny with hot water then cooled. Every 20-30 mins from daybreak (crucial) to sunset with dropper don't overfeed or let em get cold.. I used to take mine round with me in the car The patients would help. Got the handle 'Bird woman of East*****'.

Was repatriating a sparrow to tree once - hopping back and forth onto my hand. Elderly lady mesmerized. Hadn't got the heart to tell her I was foster Mum.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

vardy said:


> My grown foster daughter is trying valiantly to hold on to her 23 week twins at the moment and is just home after latest scare - so we will both have fingers crossed for your little family.


Hi Helena,

flippin heck, here's me worrying about two little chicks and you have this to contend with, I do hope all works out well for you all.

You still managed to give a lot info, for that I'm very grateful  Butttt  ... it's great news the mother is back  I slowly approached the bush with the nest, at first with binoculars :lol: But I had covered it up so well I couldn't see the nest, so I went right up to the bush and couldn't hear anything, I thought the worse and looked into the nest, then the mother blackbird flew out and scared me it did, so much so when I jumped back I nearly hit my head on the garage wall :lol:

I'll leave them alone completely now until they are finished.

Rob


----------



## Zebedee

Motorhomersimpson said:


> it's great news the mother is back  Rob


Glad to hear it Rob. "_Only_" a couple of bolchins perhaps, but you will enjoy the sound of a blackbird just after a rainstorm all the more now. :lol: :lol:

I think if they had still been eggs the mother would have deserted, but the urge to feed the chicks is probably quite strong.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Zebedee said:


> but the urge to feed the chicks is probably quite strong.


Thanks Dave, the urge I had when frightened was to fill something TBH :lol: :lol: Anyone that knows me can vouch for the fact that anything that fly's by my face sends me crazy ... Mind you, probably doesn't do much for the flying thing having to look at me either, so maybe 50/50 

Rob


----------



## 108526

You can hand rear the babies if she doesn't come back.
Heres Sparky hes almost 4 years old, I hand reared him from 3 days old!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Zoe68 said:


> You can hand rear the babies if she doesn't come back.
> Heres Sparky hes almost 4 years old, I hand reared him from 3 days old!


Hi Zoe,

well done you  he looks in great shape/condition, thanks for sharing that picture 

MHS...Rob ps. I think I'm becoming 'the birdman of Motorhomefacts...atraz'


----------



## 96299

Going back to that being an early nest.I`ve just today seen our local pair collecting material. :? 

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Chigman said:


> What height was the nest?
> Whatever it is, its a very early nest to already have chicks given the weather we've had. Steve


Hi Steve,

sorry I have been dashing in and out today and forgot to answer :wink:

The nest is actually in a bush that overhangs a fence, so the height would only be about 5 foot, ground level is higher my side. That was what caught me out, the tree's still have no leaves etc so could easily have seen nests but this was just a overhanging bush that I was trimming back.

As you will have noted from my earlier post, the blackbird mother has returned 

Our resident collared doves have this time nested in another tree, yes, I was about to cut it as well :lol: It's a conifer so I'll leave until late September.

Mind you, my wife & I saw a hawk (cannot say which just too far away) earlier today circling above the area we live, huge bird it was. So there may be less little birds around soon :wink:

Rob


----------



## 96299

Thats good news for the little fella`s then Rob.nice one. 8) They could also be food for the circleing hawk in a few week though. 8O :lol: 

steve


----------



## 98316

I too have a pair of blackbirds who have nested at the back of my garden and judging from the activity today I would say their young have hatched, however I'm now very concerned as they are forecasting snow here on Sun and Mon with bitterly cold temperatures. I fear the worst for these new arrivals. 

Alas they have built the nest half way up a 10 ft high bank, which has a whole load of garden compost etc in front of it, so is totally inaccessible, which was a great place for them to put it but renders me unable to assist them in anyway. I shall have to leave them be and hope for the best.

Good luck with your Blackbirds and keep us updated.


----------



## vardy

Mum and Dad'll fluff up the feathers and sit on 'em, The only time usually that they get cold even in snow is if they fall out, or parents frightened away from nest for too long. Put food out near on for parent birds to keep them close. Good luck - H PS. Hitchcock's not directing this site is he?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi, 

Good news about the little chicks, they have grown quickly and seem to be doing very well, a quick picture to update this thread, I feel like a proud parent  After the near miss with hedge trimmer I'm very happy they survived  

MHS...Rob


----------



## 110229

How wonderful to have a happy ending to this possible Hitchcock site.  

Please keep us informed of the progress as they begin their journey towards flying the nest. It is almost as though they are honorary members of Motorhome Facts.

Threads like this make me think I might just sign up for membership.

Jug-gler


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

jouster said:


> How wonderful to have a happy ending to this possible Hitchcock site.
> 
> Please keep us informed of the progress as they begin their journey towards flying the nest. It is almost as though they are honorary members of Motorhome Facts.
> 
> Threads like this make me think I might just sign up for membership.
> 
> Jug-gler


Hi jouster - Jug-gler, thanks, I like that "honorary members of MHF"  I will try and keep an eye on them.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

*Update *

Hi,

Just another update about the birds  This picture was taken today and as you can see all is well, there was only one in the nest, well actually sitting on the back of the nest. I presume the other has flown.

MHS...Rob


----------



## Spacerunner

Thats not a Blackbird thats a Lesser Spotted Geordie. Didn't know they had spread as far as S. Wales. Must be the coal dust that attracts them.


----------



## 96299

He looks a well fed chap  all those lovely worms :lol: Good ending to a near dodgy start. :lol: 

steve


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Spacerunner said:


> Thats not a Blackbird thats a Lesser Spotted Geordie. Didn't know they had spread as far as S. Wales. Must be the coal dust that attracts them.


Hope he knows his way back oop-north then :lol: :lol: I need to cut the tree's next to his nest before they leaf



> He looks a well fed chap all those lovely worms Good ending to a near dodgy start. steve


Yes Steve a very happy ending 

Thanks to everyone who has replied with advice and comments 

MHS...Rob


----------

